# Bobcat signs at last



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

So I found found this on my morning check. Not sure how old it is because I have to usually check at night. Not really sure what kind of set I should make. Time is running low as the season ends January 31st.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure what to make of it , maybe Larry will chime in .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Is there more than one pile of scat? If so it will be back. Can you use a feathered wing there?


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

It's the only one I seen. But it's possible I missed something. Yes we can use wings here. I have a wing and feathers from a woodpecker that something killed that I can use.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If there was multiple piles of scat it's a bobcat toilet, if not it was just passing by... Well go hang that wing from a branch and set a trap under it...use a little lure on the wing if you want. Is there a trail near the scat? Set close as possible to the cats path...right next to where he would walk.

Good luck...I gotta go check my bobcat traps


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just make sure your legal with feathers and such. Site exposed bait is illegal in many places. Some places you can't set a trap within 30 feet of exposed bait.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I went out a made a dirthole set with a short stump for backing and some small cedar tree pieces beside it and tied the wing to a stick and placed it to where it hangs over the trap about 2 1/2 to 3 feet. I set the pan of the trap about 8 or nine inches from the hole. I'll try and get a picture of it. Do I need lure on the wing or behind the hole? There is three trails two of which intersect at the scrape.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

What do you think the chances are that he will come back?


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Here's the set I made. Maybe it will work lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

There's a good chance he'll be back...how long will it take? That's what you have to figure out . I would give it at least 6-10 days. I like your set except for the guide sticks, it doesn't look natural to me, but it might work. Do you have any bobcat gland lure ?

I would put some lure in the hole...


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I got some feline fix from cavens. I put some in a lure holder right behind the hole with dome Hiawatha valley in the hole with a small piece of sheep's wool as a plug. Will the game camera spook him?


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I got some feline fix from cavens. I put some in a lure holder right behind the hole with dome Hiawatha valley in the hole with a small piece of sheep's wool as a plug. Will the game camera spook him?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I just don't know to be honest. Cats are so non-repatviein that they seldom repeat their actions or even walk in a pattern. If you found a Den I would get all excited.

Don't mean to burst your bubble Md Mo I do not but hose are the facts with cat's . The only way I could give any advice with certainty is look at the the big picture and study it.

I wish you luck however and yes its exciting, just don' t beat yourself up.

To help you out Ill post some pictures of my sets I made and explain why they are where they are. But again I can explain everything, but cats are cats and unlike yotes they are there...but maybe they aren't.

Read my latest post on the plains thread...its all about something every long liner, cat man and wolfer needs allot of.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I read that post,very well written. Thank you for that. I had a video on my camera of what appeared the be the back end of a coyote cruising past the my set (the picture above). It is discouraging, especially trying to figure out what went wrong. But I try to take everything as a learning experience.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

MidMoTrapper said:


> I read that post,very well written. Thank you for that. I had a video on my camera of what appeared the be the back end of a coyote cruising past the my set (the picture above). It is discouraging, especially trying to figure out what went wrong. But I try to take everything as a learning experience.


The only guy that didnt make a trapping mistake is the one that never set a trap .. but then again thats a mistake . Only cat I ever caught in a leghold was with a remains of chicken carcass { only the wing left } hanging 3 ft over bare ice with #3 jump trap sitting below it . No cover on trap , no scent , no guide sticks , nothing .. just plain luck . I learn something every day I check snares . The only way to see if something will work is to try it ... well , within reason ..lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

MidMo Trapper, don't get frustrated...it takes time. My father was a mink trapper and he knew exactly when to set a trap... What I am getting at is when he found fresh tracks he would make a note of it, and then he would go back and make a set, and catch the mink within a day or two. He knew how long it took a mink to make a circle. Now I have no clue as to how long it takes a bobcat to make a circle or if they even do. That's the part as a trapper you need to figure out. Here's how long it took me to catch my first bobcat.. I found fresh sign a few days before the season.. Set four cages on the first of November. Caught one on the 6th. One in the same cage on the 7th. and a third one on the 8th. Then I pulled my traps because they weren't prime. Now I have started over... I set cages on the 2nd. I am hoping I catch something by Wednesday if so I might be on to something.

Now to Larry's comment... Larry I have a bobcat that's traveling the road between two of my traps. He prefers the right side of the two track road, I know the track's are fresh because I run them over with the Jeeps tires every day. Three days in a row....is he lost? Then on the power line road there's a set of three bobcat tracks in the dust, traveling for two miles... either they travel in a pack or its the same one... the track's seem to be the same size. I've heard somewhere that bobcats will travel in the same path...sometimes stepping exactly where they did the night before. Now do I believe that...not really


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just to make me look like a Liar the Damn thing was on the left side today... He's starting to irritate me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> MidMo Trapper, don't get frustrated...it takes time.


I stole this quote from a wise man......


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you guys for the great advice and wisdom. I did catch another dog the other night. That makes the 4th. I knew the owner of this one just haven't seen him yet. Dog was fine, only thing that was hurt was his pride lol.


----------

